# BigBox phals



## papheteer (May 8, 2017)

I went to the Superstore and saw mini phals. They're so cute I couldn't resist so I got 5! i read somewhere though that it's safe to assume most if not all grocery phals are virused. What are your thoughts in these? I inspected them and I didn't see any insects. Should I quarantine still? My first time buying big box orchids! Thanks!


----------



## abax (May 8, 2017)

Oh yeah, I'd definitely quarantine them and maybe give
them a good insecticide drench. I'd give them a week or
so of quarantine and to settle in to your conditions and then
repot as well.


----------



## fibre (May 9, 2017)

I definitely would repot and quarantine every new plant for at least six weeks!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 9, 2017)

why would they be virused?
The mega phal factories in Taiwan that produce them by the millions grow them fast and furious from mericlones. People whom have seen their set-ups say how clean they are. They are also certified by government agencies so they can export without the need for import quarantine on arrival in countries all over the world.
Id be more concerned by plants you buy on eBay or through your local society....


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 9, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> why would they be virused?
> The mega phal factories in Taiwan that produce them by the millions grow them fast and furious from mericlones. People whom have seen their set-ups say how clean they are. They are also certified by government agencies so they can export without the need for import quarantine on arrival in countries all over the world.
> Id be more concerned by plants you buy on eBay or through your local society....



Exposure to virus during transportation on the ship, exposure at potting/distribution center; exposure and at the store.

Yes, quarantine. But the only way to be sure is to get the plants virus tested.


----------



## JAB (May 9, 2017)

Every one should be quarantining EVERY plant they ever bring into their collection regardless of origin. Unfortunately most of us are too lazy, and that is why every now and then we read about a fellow orchid grower who loses their entire collection to some virus/fungus. 

Good quarantine protocol is essential.

JAB


----------



## coronacars (May 9, 2017)

Ok what are some of your QT procedures? What are you doing when you bring in one or a shipment of Orchids?


----------



## orchid527 (May 9, 2017)

When I started testing for virus about 9 years ago, the infection rate I found at the big box stores, and at several large greenhouses here in the US, was slightly more than 60%. The last time I checked a bunch of phals, the infection rate was down to about 30%, at least for ORSV and CymMV. I spent several thousand dollars cleaning up my collection and I maintain a strict barrier strategy. Everything coming in gets tested and all new plants are repotted and remain in isolation for several months. The good news for paphs is that I have found only one infected plant in all these years and it came from a grower who has primarily phals. I also put in my own displays at shows and avoid mixing my plants with plants from other growers. I must assume that all other plants are potentially contaminated. I know it sounds extreme, but I remember very well the feeling of throwing away dozens of favorite plants. I don't want to do it again.

I'm not interested in discussing the specificity of the various testing techniques, modes of transmission, or whether or not viruses are even harmful. Everyone has an opinion, but I have paid dearly for mine. Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 10, 2017)

I agree with Mike and that is the best way to have a happy hobby. 

Also, I often hear local vendors say ignorant ( also likely that they are bad mouthing others to beat the competition, which is irresponsible & dishonest) things like "supermarket phals will die" and "Asian ( Taiwan) phals are virused" when they actively spread virus themselves. 
I never buy from these people ever again.


----------



## coronacars (May 11, 2017)

Ozpaph do you know if the orchids coming in from Taiwan to Australia are able to not be QT when they arrive in Australia? I know Australia has some of the highest QT laws of any country. I had a friend there that use to bring in tropical fish from Penang and Sing and it was always a pain for him.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 12, 2017)

I understand there are some licensed suppliers, from Taiwain, who can import without quarantine.


----------



## coronacars (May 12, 2017)

Wow. That surprises me.


----------

